# Not a bad night



## dogfish1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Saw a sea turtle and numerous stingrays.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Not at all....:clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like an average of at least 17-18". Nice haul, anytime you can get a limit its a good night.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Not a bad night at all...expically with the reports we have been getting latley!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch! Why did you lay them out on the drive way oil stain for the picture?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job! I'll take 30W anyday the way things have been going.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

good job :clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Alot better than I did over the weekend !! Good job :clap


----------

